# Forum About Russia Society  Поэт и Гражданин. Д.Быков, М.Ефремов  + интервью и лекции Быкова

## Lampada

http://ongar.ru/efremov/   http://echo.msk.ru/programs/citizen/819260-echo/  
Новый проект: "Гражданин поэт" (Поэт и Гражданин).  *Дмитрий Быков* ( http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Быков,_Дмитрий_Львович )пишет актуальные стихи в манере великих русских поэтов,  *Михаил Ефремов* читает,* 
Андрей Васильев* продюсирует.          *Михаил Ефремов* на XXIV церемонии «Ники» 
Ну что, коллеги, минул год. 
Мы, как жена при пьяном муже, 
все время ждем: прибьет! убьет! 
А между тем бывает хуже, 
и в целом — множество причин 
придаться радостному крику. 
Вот «Дождь» нас, скажем, замочил, 
и мы отправились на «Нику».  
Тревожит, собственно, одно 
среди довольства и покоя: 
у нас не то чтоб нет кино, 
но как-то мало, и такое, 
что стало стыдно награждать, 
ругать смешно, смеяться подло… 
Да и чего бы, в общем, ждать, 
когда всего осталось по два?  
Распад, забвение азов… 
Права Европа, нас отторгнув. 
Не видит импортных призов 
несчастный наш кинематограф. 
Мы на скамейке запасных, 
и это грустная скамейка. 
Причина есть, о ней и стих: 
мы все живем внутри ремейка. 
Все киноведы морщат лбы: 
новейших тем для фильма мало! 
Ремейк «Иронии судьбы», 
ремейк «Служебного романа»!  
Меняем золото на медь. 
Я сам ремейк — мамуль, скажи же!
Короче, все теперь ремейк: 
труба пониже, дым пожиже. 
Наш модус нынешний таков — 
сплошной простор для балагуров: 
ремейк «Кубанских казаков», 
каким бы снял его Сокуров. 
Где некогда дымились щи — 
теперь вода с листом капусты. 
И декорации нищи, 
и диалоги безыскусны, 
и накрывается прокат, 
и всем пустые залы прочат, 
и палачи играют так, 
что жертвы им в лицо хохочут…  
Причины долго объяснять. 
Важней понять — без слез, без стона: 
ремейк чего сегодня снять, 
чтоб как-то выглядеть пристойно, 
чтоб видом этого кина 
дивить окрестную планету? 
Допустим, «Клятва»: ни хрена. 
Артиста нет, статистов нету, 
лишь рабство прежнее, на ять, 
но никакой Чиуарели 
не смог бы Сталина сваять 
из этой падали и прели. 
Чего б изысканней найти, 
чтоб интеллект, душа, свобода? 
Ремейк, допустим, «Девяти» 
тех дней из роммовского года — 
но где сегодня физик наш? 
Его, увы, не видно близко — 
есть только сколковский муляж 
и программисты в Сан-Франциско.  
«Кавказской пленницы» ремейк 
сегодня делать страшновато — 
нас превратят за это в стейк 
бойцы крутого шариата, 
поскольку там большой процент 
успешных в прошлом командиров, 
а на сааховский акцент,
глядишь, обидится Кадыров… 
В истекшем, собственно, году 
имелся ряд поползновений 
устроить к общему стыду 
ремейк «Семнадцати мгновений», 
про все шпионские дела. 
Могла бы быть икона стиля, 
чтоб Чапман Штирлицем была 
и там по Родине грустила, — 
и я бы мог, забывши стыд, 
поверить в то, что Чапман — Штирлиц, 
но что по Родине грустит… 
Пардон, ребята, вы ошиблись. 
Какой еще придумать фон 
для наших грустных опасений? 
Вот есть «Осенний марафон»: 
назвать его «Смартфон осенний» — 
и выдать, сохраняя дух, 
кино о новых блудодеях: 
как муж метался между двух 
и наконец послал обеих. 
Его и я сыграть бы мог, но нет: 
прокатчик смотрит хмуро. 
Тут политический намек 
увидит новая цензура. 
Вот если б он, могуч и лих, 
закончил бой души и тела, 
женившись сразу на двоих… 
Но это будет слишком смело.
Иные, радостно оря, 
хотят движухи и раскачки — 
ремейк, допустим, «Октября» 
иль, для начала, той же «Стачки». 
Добра не ищут от добра, 
порочить классику неловко — 
но для ремейка «Октября» 
нужна огромная массовка. 
Сегодня правда такова, 
что наш народ почти бесплотен — 
массовки сыщется едва 
на Триумфальной пара сотен, 
ОМОНа больше в десять раз: 
кулак и вот такая пачка… 
А что до «Стачки», так у нас 
уже давно, по сути, стачка: 
набрали воду в решето 
и носят с труженицким видом… 
Здесь не работает никто. 
Но вы не бойтесь, я не выдам. 
Здесь получился бы один — 
как мощный дуб среди поленниц — 
ремейк «Великий гражданин», 
точней, «Великий иждивенец».  
Уж коль мы ищем образцов, 
боюсь, на данной фазе цикла — 
у нас же цикл, в конце конвов! — 
мы все живем в ремейке «Цирка»: 
герои, душу веселя 
и честно радуясь друг другу, 
«Мы едем, едем, вуаля!» — 
поют и носятся по кругу. 
Надежды сводятся к нулю, 
арену тихо подминая… 
Но я по-прежнему люблю 
тебя, страна моя родная, 
любовью верного сынка, 
который зол и неприкаян, 
хоть ты не так уж широка, 
и он уже не как хозяин. 
А я б еще в виду имел — 
прошу запомнить эту фразу, —
что после «Цирка», например, 
была «Весна». Хотя не сразу.

----------


## Lampada

*     
Тряслися грозно Пиренеи*,
Египет трясся и Тунис,
NASDAQ дрожал еще сильнее,
И Доу-Джонс катился вниз;
Народы Ближнего Востока
Теснят правителей жестоко,
И разгулявшийся ислам
Им добавляет по мослам… 
Других, конечно, раздражает
Такая дерзость – но не нас:
Нам это выгодно как раз,
Поскольку НЕФТЬ ПОДОРОЖАЕТ,
А значит – хлеба вдоволь всем,
И соль, и спички, и тандем. 
Тряслась поверхность океана,
Дошло до ядерных костров –
Не предрекал и Фукуяма 
Таких глобальных катастроф!
На потрясенной Фукусиме
Всемирной помощи просили,
Не уставали клясть прогресс,
Страшась Чернобыльской АЭС… 
Другим все это понижает
Доход и тонус – но не нам:
Скорби, скорби, -- а помни сам,
Что снова НЕФТЬ ПОДОРОЖАЕТ,
А значит – будет все как есть:
Бесчестье, лесть, и месть, и жесть.  
Полковник наш – опять мессия,
Опять болото – наш народ,
Опять «Единая Россия»
Процентов двести наберет,
Глядишь – соседи будут рады
Спихнуть нам все олимпиады,
Глядишь – подтянется Кавказ,
Почти отрезанный сейчас;
Элита в «Бентли» разъезжает,
Под прессом общество хрустит –
Но нам и Запад все простит,
Как только НЕФТЬ ПОДОРОЖАЕТ!
Глядишь – покуда всех трясет,
Она подскочит до трехсот.  
Европа евро обесценит,
Владыкой мира будет труд,
Земная ось наклон изменит,
Обаму переизберут,
Один Восток война разроет,
Другой Восток волна размоет,
И мир, трещавший до поры,
Провалится в тартарары –
Уже сейчас, гляди, съезжает
Над нами крыша набекрень –
Но Боже правый! В Судный день
Как сильно НЕФТЬ ПОДОРОЖАЕТ!
Увы, не сыщется людей,
Чтобы воспользоваться ей.

----------


## Lampada

*     
Ворона и лисица 
Уж сколько раз твердили нам*,
Что чувства добрые кончаются хреново!
Вороне как-то Бог... читатель, дальше сам,
Поскольку до лисы там все как у Крылова.
Лиса обычная, но несколько жирней,
И "Федерация" написано на ней. 
Плутовка, видя сыр, раскидывает сети:
Подходит не спеша
И говорит вороне: "Хороша!
Ты жрешь тут сыр, а там больные дети!
Благотворительность — что может быть святей?
Не любишь ты больных детей?! 
Покуда ты тут ешь, я собираю средства.
Немедля кинь мне сыр и облегчи им детство".
Ворона же сидит недвижна и смирна,
Сжимает в клюве сыр, не говоря ни слова:
В публичное добро не верила она,
А может, помнила Крылова. 
Лиса вертит хвостом: "Нас знает Петербург!
Публичный твой отказ довольно непристоен.
Слетай на мой концерт: там будет Микки Рурк!
Да что там Микки Рурк — там будет Шэрон Стоун! 
Какие люди-то поехали ко мне!
Ты их вообразить могла в своем краю хоть?
А я тебя впущу по бросовой цене:
Полсыра — рядом сесть и весь кусок — понюхать! 
За то, чтоб их нюхнуть хотя б из-за угла,
Я сорок лет назад два сыра б отдала!" 
Лиса и так, и сяк — а все молчит ворона!
Крепка была ее воронья оборона.
"Вот сволочь! — думает лиса.—
Я тут стараюсь полчаса!
Ну погоди же ты! И не таких ломали.
Я покажу тебе комедь.
Да там передо мной сам Путин будет петь
И песнь о Родине сыграет на рояле! 
Ведь я знакома с ним. Он лично говорил,
Что с детства хочет спеть "I found my thrill",
Что слезы у него текут от этой песни!
И тазом сделает вот так, как Элвис Пресли". 
Ворона, что скрывать, была потрясена.
"Как! Путин будет петь! — воскликнула она.—
Как-как он там споет?" — она переспросила,
И в тот же самый миг лишилась, дура, сыра.
Он выпал — с ним была плутовка такова. 
Читатель! Не ведись на громкие слова.
Коль хочешь ты помочь несчастному дитяти,
Пойди и помоги, и лучше молча, кстати.
А если где поет премьер всея Руси,
Ты сыра своего туда не относи. 
А то, что он поет,— кого оно колышет?
Все власти русские резвы не по летам:
У нас уже бывал генсек, который пишет,—
А сыр и ныне там!

----------


## Lampada

*«Поэт и Гражданин»* с Дмитрием Быковым и Михаилом Ефремовым 
— Скажика-ка, Дима, ведь не даром
Тунис, охваченный кошмаром,
Пылает как заря?
А Бен Али подобно крысе
Сбежал, моля о компромиссе!
Недаром помнят все в Тунисе
Начало Января!
— Скажи-ка, Дима, ведь не даром,
Мубарак был одним ударом
Низвергнут и сражён?
Уж до чего он был стабилен,
И рейтинг был его обилен,
А в результате как мобилен
Вдруг оказался он!  
— Скажи-ка, Дима, ведь не даром
Так грустно вышло с Муаммаром,
Который бедуин?
Он разбомбил своих повстанцев,
Не выпускает иностранцев,
Он был успешен, даже глянцев,
А дожил до руин!  
— Скажи-ка, Дима, ведь не даром
Во всю повеяло пожаром
На наши рубежи?
Тандемом правящим и парам
Пора заняться Мемуаром! 
— Скажи-ка, Дима, ведь не даром,
Не даром же, скажи?! 
— Нет, даром, — отвечает Дима, —
Тандем стоит непобедимо,
И я его гарант!
Мы не в Тунисе, не в Каире,
В России мы, как мыши в сыре.
И не реален в русском мире
Арабский вариант!  
Какие люди, что за племя
Едва их время стукнет в темя,
И были таковы?!
Когда бы вся Россия снова б
Восстала б с криками: Хреново, —
То и тогда бы Я и Вова …
Не отдали б Москвы!

----------


## Lampada

*Дядя Стёпа - миллиардер* 
Далеко, в селе Еруда,
Весь в рутине мирных дел,
Жил уехавший отсюда
Дядя Степа-мильярдер.
Эту кличку часто слыша
От своих односельчан,
Он хоть был по ходу Миша,
Но на это не серчал.  
Дядя Степа был успешен.
Честный труд его питал.
Был до кризиса окэшен
Дяди степин капитал.
Все любили дядю Степу
За красу его и стать,
Целовали только в попу –
Выше было не достать.  
Спорить было с ним накладно:
Прибрала его рука
«Полюс золото» и «Квадро»,
«Ренессанс» и РБК,
И еще у Степы были
«Оптоган» и ё-мобили.
А еще, дразня бесстыжих
И завистливых людей,
Никогда на горных лыжах
Он не ездил без б… б…  
Он гремел на всю Европу –
Амстердам, Париж и Канн.
Но внезапно вызвал Степу
Самый главный великан.
Он сказал: «Послушай, Степа!
Воплоти мечтанья в явь!
Предлагаю не для стеба –
«Дело правое» возглавь.
Без скандалов, без протеста,
Без особенных страстей –
И займи второе место
После партии властей!».  
– Есть! – воскликнул дядя Степа,
Не боясь великих дел,
И поднялся из окопа,
Где до этого сидел.
И пошли за ним наглядно,
Как знамена, проносясь,
«Полюс золото» и «Квадро»,
РБК и «Ренессанс»,
Поднимая тучи пыли,
Ё-летели ё-мобили,
И, утратить опасаясь
Свой законный миллион,
Следом шел отряд красавиц –
Весь Почетный Легион!  
Все без шума и без пыли
За достойное лаве
В эту партию вступили
С дядей Степой во главе.
И она легко и честно,
Без особенных идей,
Заняла второе место
По количеству б… б…   _    _

----------


## Lampada

Он убил на Кавказе, 
Как поведали сводки, 
Обезумев от грязи, 
От кровищи и водки – 
Всяк отыщет причину 
Иль подставит свою… 
Но убил не мужчину, 
И убил не в бою.  
Он убит на проспекте, 
Где скамейки и зелень. 
Он назначен по смерти 
И героем, и зверем. 
Выставляют пикеты 
Там, где кровь запеклась. 
Возлагают букеты, 
На футбол торопясь.  
В виртуальном базаре 
Получают по харе 
Русофильские твари, 
Либеральные твари… 
В их бою непременном – 
Переменный успех 
С неизбежным рефреном: 
«Перебить бы вас всех!»  
Растоптав, перестроив 
И гламурно воспрянув, 
Мы не видим героев, 
Не находим титанов: 
После тщетных попыток 
Здесь ни мир, ни война – 
Лишь убитых избыток 
И убийц до хрена.  
Здесь лафа Центорою 
И Рублевке не худо, 
Но не место герою – 
Да и взяться откуда? 
Мы яримся порою, 
Но ни в чем не вольны – 
Не родиться герою 
Там, где нету страны.  
В этой воющей груде 
Все бедны и убоги. 
Все мы были бы люди, 
Дай нам почву под ноги – 
И, глядишь, в сорок пятом 
Сам Буданов вполне 
Был бы славным солдатом 
На нормальной войне.  
Посредине проспекта 
Сохнут красные плиты. 
Кабы ведали те, кто 
Подо Ржевом убиты 
Потерявшие имя, 
Превращенные в дым, -- 
Что спасенные ими 
Позавидуют им.

----------


## Lampada

По сказке о рыбаке и рыбке ( А. Пушкин ) 
Об истории с дворцом в Геленджике  _(Видео не снималось)_*  
Жил старик у Финского залива*, 
О богатстве и славе не мечтая. 
Приключилось с ним нездешнее диво: 
Приплыла к нему рыбка золотая. 
Говорит: отпусти меня, старче! 
Нынче труд твой рыбацкий безвозмезден — 
Заживешь ты прибыльней и ярче: 
Новым Штирлицем отправишься в Дрезден!  
Попивает он дрезденское пиво, 
Но и пиво с годами станет серым! 
Вновь приходит он нА берег залива: 
Вице-мэром быть хочу и премьером!  
И исполнила просьбу его рыбка, 
Потому что любила его шибко.  
Говорит он помощнице: спасибо, 
Подо мною сегодня вся держава, 
Только сделай, государыня рыба, 
Чтобы нефть еще вдруг подорожала. 
До сих пор я голодных не насытил, 
Безработных не вытащил из петель — 
Я хочу быть Отечества спаситель, 
А не просто банальный добродетель!  
Удивилася рыбка золотая, 
Головой золотою покачала, 
Но и это исполнила, не зная, 
Что все это не конец, а начало.  
Что касается пушкинской баллады, 
Из которой заимствована форма, 
Тут у нас полагались бы рулады 
С описаньем начавшегося шторма. 
Но увы — не хватало ему пыла. 
Вероятно, разъехались евреи. 
И не Черное оно уже было, 
А такое Саргассово скорее.  
...Как он нефть вздорожавшую увидел, 
Так и требует: где ты, моя рыба? 
Сделай так, чтоб я сделался нацлидер, 
Не чиновник из Питера, а глыба, 
Чтобы вечно я правил этим краем, 
Чтобы в нем оказался несменяем, 
И чтоб все — без эфира и этила — 
Убедили себя, что я светило.  
А чтоб те, что такого не смогли бы, 
Поголовно вели себя как рыбы. 
И сбылося государево слово: 
Все заткнулось, что голос подавало. 
Но к заливу отправился он снова, 
Потому что казалось ему мало.  
— Я спаситель, отец и благодетель, 
А живу совершенно по-мужицки! 
Чтобы мир мою избранность отметил, 
Ты построй-ка мне дворец геленджицкий,  
Чтобы был он роскошен по-балийски, 
А не эти барвихские обноски, 
И чтоб гурии внутри, одалиски, 
И артистки, и все — единоросски!  
— Что задумал! — говорит ему рыбка.— 
Процветание твое очень зыбко! 
Ну какой ты им отец, право слово! 
Я возвысила тебя, как магната, 
А по сути для тебя, рыболова, 
Было Дрездена уже многовато!  
— Что я слышу! — говорит он со злобой.— 
Полубога воспитывать не пробуй! 
Рыбы все от рождения безмолвны, 
Ты же тут разболталась, как Каспаров! 
И ушла она в синие волны, 
В одиночестве лидера оставив.  
Он глядит: вся земля его разрыта, 
Злые подданные, рейтинг провальный, 
Перед ним разбитое корыто, 
А в корыте Тор и Навальный.

----------


## Lampada

_Комната Софьи. Раннее утро. 
Входит Фамусов с листком бумаги и письменными принадлежностями._  
СОФЬЯ_ (брезгливо)_: 
Чуть свет уж на ногах. Какие молодцы мы! 
Что это за письмо? Зачем карандаши?  
ФАМУСОВ: 
Открытое письмо в защиту медицины. 
Прочти и подпиши.   _Софья пробегает текст_.  
СОФЬЯ: 
"Давленье через СМИ... Насилье над врачом..." 
Вы выставить меня хотите людоедшей, 
Но я-то тут при чем?  
ФАМУСОВ _(ласково):_ 
Ты просто подпиши, 
Что Чацкий - сумасшедший.  
СОФЬЯ: 
Отец! Опомнитесь, ведь вы не из простых! 
Нельзя же действовать в таком убогом стиле! 
Вдобавок - этот слух мы с вами распустили...  
ФАМУСОВ: 
Мы распустили слух, а оказался - псих! 
Мы думали с тобой, что просто пошутили, 
А ты, выходит, мир от буйного спасла! 
Я подписей собрал уж пятьдесят четыре, 
И ты поставь свою - для звонкого числа.  
СОФЬЯ_ (проглядывая подписи):_ 
Да кто хоть подписал? Письмо уж больно грубо... 
Вы мните, публика по-прежнему слепа? 
Набрали бы людей проверенных - попа, 
Хотя бы Хлестову, хотя бы Скалозуба...  
ФАМУСОВ _(невозмутимо):_ 
Чего ты хочешь? Не пойму. 
Проверенные к нам немного поостыли... 
Не дуйся, Софьюшка! На то и крепостные, 
Чтоб там подписывать, где стыдно самому. 
Тебя срамят, а ты не слушай - 
Они от зависти, от злобы, черт возьми, 
А ты - в одном ряду с приличными людьми: 
С кухаркой, с горничным, с буфетчиком Петрушей... 
Ведь он же, правда, псих - ведь он сказал же сам!..  
СОФЬЯ: 
Но вы же знаете, что это были враки...  
ФАМУСОВ _(внушительно):_ 
Молчалин подписал, Данилин подписал,  _(С НАЖИМОМ.)_ И Тина Канделаки! 
Вот перечень какой - задорный, удалой! 
Подписывай - да с плеч долой!  
СОФЬЯ: 
Отец! Одумайтесь! Оставьте вашу прыть! 
Европа, Азия на нас посмотрят гневно. 
Что станут говорить 
Обама, Кэмерон и Марья Алексевна?  
ФАМУСОВ: 
Подумаешь - какая страсть! 
Тебе ль бояться чьей-то мести! 
Покуда нефть идет по двести, 
На Марью можно и покласть.  
СОФЬЯ _(ломая руки):_ 
Да, против лома нет приема... 
О трудность выбора! О горе от ума!  
ФАМУСОВ _(тихо):_ 
О чем тут говорить? Подумай ты сама - 
А ну как выйдет он на волю из дурдома? 
Ведь это полные кранты! 
На нас повесят все собаки - 
Где буду я? где будешь ты? 
Где будет Тина Канделаки?  
СОФЬЯ _(с отвращением):_ 
Давайте карандаш!  
ФАМУСОВ _(с восторгом):_ 
Ай дочка! ай умна! Люблю тебя такую. 
Гармония в семье - и власть защищена!
Пойду опубликую...

----------


## Lampada

*Мчатся тучи, вьются тучи над равниною пустой*. 
Не сказать, что стало лучше, но закончился застой. 
Президент сказал Китаю фразу, главную в году — 
Типа я не исключаю, что на выборы пойду. 
Тут премьер сверкнул очами и в ответ сказал врачам — 
Мол, и я не исключаю! Да и кто бы исключал? 
И хоть клятвой я считаю слово, данное врачу, 
Но и данное Китаю я принизить не хочу! 
Неужель решатся оба предложить себя стране, 
А не править ей до гроба, как случилось в Астане? 
Отступил от роли кто-то в нашем околоноля — 
Обнаружилось болото там, где твердая земля. 
Зыбко, вязко, мутно, стыдно и смешно по временам. 
В поле бес нас водит, видно, и кружит по сторонам. 
Мчатся бесы в путь полнощный, как бывало испокон, 
И над ними самый мощный, по прозванью Бесогон.  
Мчатся тучи, вьются тучи, невидимкою луна... 
Кто теперь главней и круче, непонятно ни хрена. 
Всплыли прежние соблазны, словно воля на дворе. 
Закружились бесы разны, словно листья в ноябре! 
Глеб Павловский, Стас Белковский и Чадаев-баловник 
Дружно вынули обноски прежних жреческих туник. 
Слышен визг "Единой Раши" с подвываньями юнцов, 
Мчатся "Наши", вьются "Наши", невидимкою Немцов... 
Горе, малый я не сильный! Съест упырь меня совсем! 
Что же станется с Россией, коль расколется тандем? 
Разделенье по Уралу, как мечталось на веку, 
Чтобы Запад — либералу, а Восток — силовику? 
Низвергается Миронов — первой жертвой, так сказать... 
Но важней для миллионов точно знать, кому лизать! 
С визгом яростным и воем, как в атаку казаки, 
Мы бежим к своим героям, дружно свесив языки.  
Страшно, страшно поневоле средь неведомых равнин. 
Ничего не видят боле ни поэт, ни гражданин. 
Этих свозят, тех разгонят — в общем, кончился уют. 
То ли Родину хоронят, то ли замуж выдают.

----------


## Lampada

*Тандем в России больше, чем тандем ( по Е. Евтушенко ) * О заочной словесной перепалке между президентом и премьером     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWNBRrBQJ1s  
Текст оригинальной авторской версии:  *Со мною вот что происходит*: 
Ко мне мой старый друг не ходит, 
И даже открывает рот, 
И говорит наоборот! 
А я катал его на лыжах, 
Учил не отдавать Курил... 
Он слов тогда не то что лишних - 
Он никаких не говорил! 
Он под ногами не мешался, 
Любил смиренное житье, – 
Как тени свойственно у Шварца, 
Всегда он место знал свое. 
Я главный пост доверил тени 
В веселом нашем шапито, 
Меж нами внятных разночтений 
Не находил почти никто – 
Допустим, я, руля державой 
Небрежной левою рукой, 
Часы ношу всегда на правой, 
А он не помню на какой. 
Но, в общем, мы ходили цугом, 
Я был вполне доволен другом - 
Пока в один прекрасный день 
Он не решил, что он не тень.  
Еще зимой, не ради спору, 
Имея ЮКОС на уме, 
Я внятно высказал, что вору 
Сидеть положено в тюрьме. 
А он с хихиканьем подспудным 
Сказал, что я давлю на суд, мол, 
И зарезвились в суете 
Разнообразные не те. 
Потом с усмешкою рисковой 
Сказал я, пальцем погрозя, 
Что, мол, на Ливию Крестовый 
Поход устраивать нельзя. 
И услыхал от друга Димы: 
«Твои слова недопустимы!» 
Меня публично он уел. 
Ты что же, Дима?! Ты неправ!  
Зачем тебе со мною ссора? 
Иль ты наслушался ИНСОРа? 
Иль ты забыл, освоив власть, 
Кому на плечи руки класть? 
Ты мне невежливо ответил, 
И в общем, судя по губе, 
Ты неосознанно наметил 
Второе царствие себе! 
Иль соблазнил тебя Гонтмахер 
Своей словесною пургой? 
Тебе его послать бы в рифму, 
Но ты не Быков, ты другой. 
Тебя прельстили эти цацки, 
Тебя опутывает лесть, 
Но это так не по-пацански! 
Ты помни, Дима, кто ты есть! 
Какой резон в таких демаршах? 
Запомни, Дима, ты из младших, 
Ваш долг - доверие к отцам! 
Димон! Ты что как не пацан?!  
А дальше вот что происходит: 
Ко мне в волнении приходят 
Силовики, сырьевики 
И остальные земляки, 
Визжат Сванидзе и Альбацы, 
А я в ответ: спокойно, братцы. 
Поверить в то, что это вождь, 
Не согласится даже «Дождь». 
Кому-кому, а нам известно, 
Хоть пять корон себе надень: 
Коль наша тень меняет место, 
То мы отбрасываем тень. 
И пусть порой он смотрит злобно, 
И даже пыжится, как царь, – 
Тень ляжет так, как мне удобно, 
И мы подружимся, как встарь.  
О причинах снятия шестой серии из эфира  обрезанная печатная версия

----------


## Lampada

Аудиоверсия:   http://cdn.echo.msk.ru/att/element-7...24_04_2011.mp3      *Без ансамбля ( Б. Окуджава )*О скандальных церковных и светских событиях минувшей недели    *Скандал! Скандал! Попы из города Ижевска * Сказали пастве дорогой, 
Что сам – Кирилл! – не хочет вечного блаженства, 
А дружит с властью и деньгой. 
Забыв порядок строгий, 
Елейным голоском – 
Мол, он не думает о Боге, 
Он не заботится о Боге, 
А о грешном и мирском! 
Обжорство, мздоимство, притворство, другие стихии. 
Сливается с властью московская Патриархия, 
Мы больше не будем молиться за вас, дорогие!  
Скандал! Скандал! К разоблачениям печатным, 
Строга церковная среда. 
И им — в ответ – сказал церковный спикер Чаплин: 
- Вы все наврали, господа. 
Умерьте раздраженье, 
Заткните грозный глас! 
Мы запрещаем вам служенье, 
Мы запрещаем вам служенье, 
Православье не для вас! 
Из ваших протестов портрет неприглядный соткался: 
Ругать посвященных осмелилась низшая каста! 
Раскол, фанатизм, клевета, богохульство, сектантство.  
Скандал! Скандал! На месте благостного роста 
Бесстыдно воет ураган: 
Рошаль, Рошаль, герой прославленный «Норд-оста» -- 
Минсоцразвитье обругал! 
Из них он сделал пугал, 
Играя и шаля. 
Его пора поставить в угол, 
Его пора поставить в угол 
И отшлепать Рошаля. 
Мы так научились докладам, отчетам, доносам, 
А он нас опять возвращает к свищам и поносам, 
Больницам, интернам и прочим проклятым вопросам!  
А вот, а вот премьер отметился в Госдуме, 
Отчетом радуя умы, 
И там, и там, в сплошном приветствующем шуме, 
Как моль в наглаженном костюме, 
Ему мешаем только мы. 
Мы все, пока живые, 
Из гущи, из толпы, 
Все наши точки болевые, 
Сынки и дочки молодые, 
И больные, и попы! 
Они уже все попилили и все порешали, 
И столько набрали лапши, чтоб делиться с ушами, 
А мы, то есть все населенье, им так помешали – 
Бюджетники, дети, старухи, солдаты, клошары, 
Крестьяне, менты, пациенты, студенты, лошары, 
Кавказцы, нацисты, манкурты, удмурты, Рошали…

----------


## Lampada

*Не жалею, не зову, не плачу ( по С. Есенину )*Чему сегодня могло бы быть посвящено его знаменитое "Не жалею, не зову, не плачу..."?    
Аудиоверсия:   http://cdn.echo.msk.ru/att/element-7...2011.05.02.mp3    *Не жалею, не зову, не плачу*, 
Не веду войны за большинство. 
Скоро я последний год растрачу 
Царственного срока своего.  
Но ведь жизнь не кончится на этом! 
Думаю, немного погодя 
Можно гражданином стать. Поэтом. 
Можно – комментатором «Дождя».  
В Сколково рассказывать студентам – 
Хоть про независимость суда... 
Я ведь был когда-то президентом. 
Думаю, меня возьмут туда.  
Можно и в баталиях журнальных 
Дать поупражняться голоску б... 
Я теперь скупее стал в желаньях. 
А когда я, впрочем, был не скуп?  
Что я сделал, собственно, такого? 
Чем отмечен наш полураспад? 
Выпустил Бычкова? Снял Лужкова? 
Моду ввел на твиттер и айпад?  
Я и сам не помню, что там было – 
По большому счету все равно: 
То ли техосмотр для педофила, 
То ль кастрацию за казино...  
Родина не слишком замечала 
Эти фишки в собственном дому. 
Все же знали с самого начала, 
Для чего я нужен и кому.  
Все прошло. Куда, скажи на милость? 
Мало что осталось за душой. 
Может, мне действительно приснилось 
То, что я когда-то был большой?  
Нет ответа моему незнанью. 
Вот и вспоминаю, как во сне: 
Я ль скакал весенней гулкой ранью 
Или кто другой скакал на мне?

----------


## Lampada

(Взято с  Алтапресс.ру                         
Дмитрий Быков: "Ошибки в "тся" и "ться" ушли, потому что жизнь отвердела"
28 апреля 2011, 08:40. Источник:  Алтапресс.ру                               
В Новосибирске прошла образовательная акция "Тотальный диктант". Текст диктанта в этом году написал блестящий публицист, один из самых ярких поэтов и писателей современности Дмитрий Быков. Акция "Тотальный диктант" проходила в одиннадцати городах России, а также на одной площадке в США.   
Дмитрий Быков, писатель.  
Фото: Отдел по делам молодежи Администрации г.Таганрога — при поддержке cCube.ru | Главная страница.    
Дмитрий Быков написал текст к "Тотальному диктанту", который проходил в Новосибирске 23 апреля. 
Особенно меня волнует грамотность в США, как вы понимаете. В последнее время страна явно переживает не лучший период.
Общение с прессой Быков начал рассказом об особенностях диктанта и общих тенденциях в грамматических ошибках. 
- *Если говорить серьезно, мой скромный учительский опыт подсказывает, что сейчас беда с тремя видами орфограмм: это "стн" и "сн" в суффиксах, почему-то никому не приходит в голову проверить "ужасный - ужасен" и "пристрастный - пристрастен", в диктанте на это сделан ощутимый упор. Второе, как всегда, это слитное и раздельное "не". И третье,это бич школьников во все времена, "н" и "нн" в причастиях. Если раньше был полный швах с "тся" и "ться", и в редкой газете обходилось без этого, то сейчас каким-то странным образом это наладилось. То ли вернулись корректоры, то ли как-то отвердела жизнь, и мягкому знаку не стало в ней места. Это всегда очень связанные вещи.
В пунктуации главная проблема – это препозитивные и постпозитивные определения. Сейчас люди перестраховываются страшно и ставят запятые везде, где надо и не надо. Помимо вводных конструкций обособляются те, которые не обособляются никогда, например, "вроде".* У меня в тексте разбросано довольно много сугубо авторских знаков, которые, тем не менее, по разным стилистическим нюансам являются желательными, а не вариативными. В общем, диктант сложный. Я давал его своему любимому классу под страшным секретом, и они показали неплохие результаты. Уверен, что взрослые справятся гораздо хуже, и это заставит нас вздрогнуть, задуматься и пересмотреть свою жизнь. 
- Как вообще бороться с общим низким уровнем грамотности? У вас есть рецепт? 
- Я в свое время, когда был молодой и более рисковый, давал детям, например, такой диктант из Хагакурэ, кодекса самурайского: "Считается, что если помочиться на труп врага и потоптаться по его лицу соломенными сандалиями, кожа снимается гораздо проще. Такими советами хочется дорожить". Это как раз на "ться" и "тся". Или из "Настольной книги анархиста"что-нибудь. Необходимо, чтобы текст как-то корреспондировал с повседневной жизнью ученика, тогда он все запомнит. 
- Мы говорили о правописании. А в плане содержания сочинения ваших учеников вас радуют, или чаще огорчают? 
- Я даю им такие сочинения, которые в принципе могут только радовать. Например, написать заключительный акт к "Вишневому саду", мне кажется, что пьеса не закончена. Дописать, чем заканчивается "Преступление и наказание", роман оборван. Сочинить свою расшифровку стихотворения "Заблудившийся трамвай" или "Стихов о неизвестном солдате". И это сейчас становится таким знаком эпохи: стараться давать темы интересные. Я еще читаю лекции в МГИМО, и нам на кафедру неожиданно спустили замечательный список тем для курсовых работ. Одна вот больше всех понравилась: "Вино и табак в лирике модернистов XX века". Это же гениально! Такого можно наворотить.
Мне нравятся сочинения моих учеников. Многие их мысли я использую в собственных статьях, всегда, разумеется, ссылаясь. Или не всегда. *- Вы в диктанте выступали, прежде всего, как учитель и старались максимально насытить его орфограммами, или как публицист, и заключили в нем важное сообщение?*- Я выступал как более или менее продвинутый словесник. Как учитель я стараюсь, чтобы диктант не был скучным. Но это не публицистика ни в каком смысле, скорее такое ироническое упражнение на тему собственного романа "Орфография". 
- Что сейчас, по вашему мнению, происходит в образовании? 
- Я повторяю это все время: от государства системе образования нужны ровно две вещи – дать денег и оставить в покое. Не навязывайте образованию новые стандарты, не пытайтесь привязать его к новой прагматике! Не пытайтесь каким-то образом отсечь лишнее, потому что молодому человеку и нужно только лишнее, а необходимое интересует старика. Не хочу никого обидеть, сам не молод, но у старика короткий лимит жизни, он мало что может успеть. А школьнику нужно все! Он страшно жаден к информации. Почему вода мокрая, кто такие Герцен, Толстой, Ньютон. Он постоянно окружен тысячами"почему" и нельзя это лимитировать. Нам постоянно говорят, что дети перегружены. Да чем они перегружены? Твиттером они перегружены! Скоро без гаджета уже в уборную не смогут сходить. Так что, заплатите учителю и оставьте его в покое. И у вас будет прекрасное образование. 
- Как вы относитесь к тому, что ваши произведения без вашего ведома публикуются на различных литературных порталах? И в чем преимущество печатных изданий? 
- Мне очень нравится, когда пиратским образом размножают мои тексты, я привык зарабатывать другими вещами. Мне представляется, что писатель в идеале должен существовать на нелитературные заработки. К тому же, как показывает практика, прочитав книгу в электронном варианте, мы хотим иметь ее дома и в бумажном. Может, это потому что, как заметил Набоков, книга похожа на жизнь, и по толщине оставшегося слоя понимаешь, сколько тебе осталось. Это очень антропоморфная вещь, человеку удобная. Или вот - одна журналистка с "Эха Москвы" (Ксения Ларина – прим. автора),прочитав "ЖД", была так потрясена, что выбросила книгу в окно. Это сильный художественный жест, если бы она в ридере читала, то так поступить бы не смогла. Так что книга до сих пор остается оптимальным носителем. 
-Кстати, как "ЖД" продается за рубежом, где книжный рынок все же более цивилизован? 
- В Англии книга почти целиком продалась. С осени она будет продаваться в Штатах, с зимы, видимо, в Австралии. Кроме того, она вышла в Сербии и Венгрии. Что в ней могли понять венгры, ума не приложу. Но и там она тоже продалась замечательно. Точнее всего про нее сказал Кадзуо Исигуро: "Судя по всему, так же величественно и нечитабельно, как и "Война и мир". Меня такая оценка совершенно устраивает.  *- А переводами вы довольны?*- Считаю, что Кэти Поттер гениально перевела. Роман "LivingSouls" стал гораздо лаконичнее "ЖД", энергичнее, мысли в нем появились. Год она мучилась, но если учесть, что "Пастернака" переводят уже пять лет, она, конечно, рекордно все сделала. А венгерский язык, как вы знаете, не принадлежит к романо-германской группе, поэтому там вообще ничего не понятно, кроме фамилий. Но я люблю держать это издание в руках, это такой огромный талмуд, он тяжелый и приятный. Сейчас в Англии планируют издать "Списанные", и мне очень интересно, что из этого получится. Мне кажется, книгу там не поймут.  
- Вы в этом году уже номинированы на три литературные премии. Как вы вообще к ним относитесь? 
- Почему-то нам свойственно гипертрофированное значение придавать премиям. Организаторы "Нацбеста" считают, например, что авторы просто убиваются, чтобы эту премию получить. Уверен, что после объявления шорт-листа какая-нибудь гнида из оргкомитета обязательно напишет, как я старался и всех подкупал. Вот сплю и вижу второй "Нацбест". Дикие интриги вокруг "Большой книги" опять же. И непонятно, почему премии всего три, а остальные участники шорт-листа вообще ни копейки не получают. Самая престижная для меня премия – это АБС, премия братьев Стругацких. 
- А премия "Портал", тоже за фантастику, в шорт-лист которой вы в этом году также вошли? 
- Я очень люблю Киев, мне нравится "Портал", и я люблю туда приезжать. И нравится мне пансионат, куда селят фантастов, он на четыре дня превращается в совершенно невероятное место, где бродят бледные тени, мало узнавая друг друга. Мне там как-то подарили прекрасную майку "Дякую тобi, Боже, що я не москаль", и я в ней иногда хожу. Хотя в этом году дадут все равно Дивову(роман "Симбионты" - прим. автора). 
- Над чем вы работаете с большим удовольствием, над художественной прозой, стихами или биографиями? 
- Я люблю писать только стихи. Иногда мне нравится какая-то заметка газетная, если она очень злобная и очень смешная. Прозу писать ужасно трудно, в этом всегда есть момент насилия над собой. О творческом процессе замечательно сказал гениальный писатель Михаил Успенский: "Весь день пытаешься найти отговорки, идешь в магазин, копаешь огород, выгуливаешь собаку, наконец, загоняешь себя за компьютер, два часа раскладываешь пасьянс, потом сидишь, тупо пуча глаза, внезапно подпрыгиваешь, пишешь десять строк, стираешь, ложишься спать". Так он и проходит, творческий процесс. 
- Как появился проект "Поэт и гражданин"? 
- Мы с Андреем Васильевым знакомы с 1983-о года, когда я внештатничал в "Московском Комсомольце" и отличался тем, что за портвейном бегал очень быстро. Поэтому Васильев мною больше занимался. А ближайшим его другом был Миша Ефремов, совсем еще молодой, они вместе снимались в картине "Когда я стану великаном", где и подружились. Мы втроем были знакомы довольно долго. И как-то я встретился с ними, и Ефремов говорит: "Давай ты будешь стихи писать, а я их буду читать. Только я буду каждый раз в новом костюме, для прикола". И тогда Васильев предложил: "Так пусть он и пишет то под Лермонтова, то под Пушкина". Мы записали пилот, абсолютно не предполагая, что это будет интересно. А проснулись довольно знаменитыми. И я теперь боюсь, что все,что я когда-либо делал, завтра уже забудут, а все будут помнить, что я сочинял какую-то ерунду для Ефремова. А что касается стихотворения о тандеме, то мне до сих пор кажется, что это Васильев договорился с Синдеевой сделать PR-проект, настолько на ровном месте это случилось. 
- Вы это серьезно? 
- Клянусь. Я абсолютно не верю, что Синдеева могла это сделать по собственной инициативе. Не делает таких вещей человек по доброй воле. Ничто ничего не предвещало. Я вам больше скажу, этот шестой выпуск для "Дождя" был самый безобидный. Был арабский вариант, достаточно жесткий. Был чрезвычайно жесткий "Тряслися грозно Пиренеи", и тут сделать такую глупость! То, что это стало центром внимания на два дня, лишний раз доказывает, что в стране ничего не происходит, ибо ничтожное происшествие на крохотном канале никого, по идее, занимать не должно. Эта история могла быть заметна только в тотальном вакууме. Мне гораздо приятнее ассоциировать себя с другими вещами, и, к счастью, у меня в это время был выключен мобильный, и сам я находился в далекой Флориде с докладом про Пастернака, тоже чрезвычайно далекого от этой ситуации.

----------


## Lampada

*Сами с Осамой ( по В. Высоцкому ) * Об уничтожении Осамы бен Ладена     http://cdn.echo.msk.ru/att/element-771000-misc-Efremov_09_05_11.mp3   *У Аль-Каеды крупный случился завал*, 
И великий триумф – у ковбоя. 
Тот, кто спать не давал, кто все время взрывал, – 
Наконец не вернулся из боя.  
Он грозил невпопад, на законы поклал, 
Торговал наркотой и рабами, 
Но по совести жалко, -- не знаю, как вам, -- 
Что теперь он достался Обаме.  
И детали кровавые мир потрясут, 
И момент подозрительный, странный… 
Надо было, мне кажется, все-таки в суд – 
Хоть в Гаагский, а лучше в Басманный.  
-- Что за пафосный бред! – вы воскликнете вслух, 
Пацифизма не вынеся на дух. 
Неужели иссякнул наш доблестный дух, 
Выражаемый только в парадах?!  
Неужель нашей воинской славе кранты, 
И знамена мы свесили набок, 
И удел наш – народные типа фронты 
С Надей Бабкиной, клянчащей бабок?!  
-- Разумеется, нет! – я воскликну в ответ. 
Мы бываем жестоки в реале. 
Мы иных террористов по нескольку лет 
И по нескольку раз убивали.  
Но ведь можно гуманно, без яростных рож 
Одержать над Осамой победу. 
Как он был бы в спортивном костюме хорош, 
В Белый дом приезжая к обеду!  
Чтоб уютно дымился террора очаг, 
Прикрываясь пиаром нехитрым, 
Чтобы в гости к нему приезжала Собчак – 
Или кто там у них – Перисхилтон?  
Вот как надо с врагами мириться вничью. 
Вы из нас сотворили изгоя, 
Ведь у нас бы Осама отстроил Чечню, 
А у вас не вернулся из боя.

----------


## Lampada

*Операция ХЫ ( по Ю. Никулину ) * Об ответе Медведева на вопрос: "Опасен ли для общества выход Ходорковского на свободу?"     
Аудиоверсия: http://cdn.echo.msk.ru/att/element-7...2011.05.30.mp3 
Постой, паровоз, не стучите, ребята. 
Случилось конкретное фуфло: 
Набили прессу в хату, устроилась пресс-хата – 
И тут их внезапно прорвало.  
Один журналюга, наслушавшись басен 
О смертности ихнего греха, 
Спросил президента, насколько опасен 
Откинувшийся с кичи МБХ.  
И вдруг он услышал от нашего нано, 
Заместо обычного му-му, 
Что Миша с Платоном, откинувшись с кичмана, 
Не будут опасны никому.  
-- Да что ж это с нами! – сказал Миша Платону. 
-- Они не уважают нас, Платон! 
Давно ли я м*о*зги размазал по бетону 
И мазал конкурентов на батон?  
А скольких порезал, а сколько перевешал, 
Сжирая или тайно хороня! 
Иначе, конечно, «Амн*и*сти интернешнл» 
Не стала бы вступаться за меня.  
А нынче ликуют Муратов и Ясин, 
Свободку почуяли зк: 
Начальство сказало, что я безопасен, 
И на год скостило нам срока!  
Быть может, из Штатов пришла им открытка, 
Конкретно успевшая к суду, 
А может, забоялись, что полная отсидка 
Закончится в семнадцатом году.  
Сижу я на нарах, такой безопасный, 
И смотрит на меня верховный суд, 
И дом, от страха белый, и Кремль, от гнева красный, – 
И что со мною делать, не всосут.  
Мы выйдем на волю с тобою, товарищ, 
Покинув читинский наш острог. 
Нам больше, чем дали, уже не припаяешь, 
А питерским светит третий срок.  
А там и четвертый без всяких препятствий – 
Двенадцать накрутит им братва! 
Насколько ж он и вправду общественно опасней, 
Чем мы, отсидевшие по два!  
Не вступятся Штаты, не выручит Европа, 
Скандал не окажется раздут -- 
А если им двенадцать не хватит для гоп-стопа, 
Они ему пожизненку дадут.

----------


## Lampada

*Огурец-Убийца ( по В. Маяковскому ) * О запрете ввоза в Россию овощей из стран Евросоюза    
Аудиоверсия: http://cdn.echo.msk.ru/att/element-7...snd1-06_06.mp3   
Сегодня Родину кто хранит 
Надежней других? 
Поищем-ка. 
Боюсь, на страже ее границ 
Один остался – 
Онищенко.  
Не раз, не десять 
родной народ 
Смекалка его 
спасала 
От вин-грузин, 
от хищнейших шпрот 
И от 
майданного сала.  
Теперь он увидел, 
что где-то там, 
В надежде сюда пробиться, 
В зубах 
сжимая 
кишечный штамм, 
Ползет 
огурец-убийца.  
В ответ 
Геннадий взревел ревком, 
Повсюду 
клыки врагов ища, 
И все границы 
одним рывком 
Закрыл 
для чуждого овоща.  
Теперь 
при виде его клещей 
Мещанишка бочку катит, 
Что, мол, 
без импорта 
овощей 
У нас в России не хватит.  
Приметы паники нам странны. 
Не страшно нам 
ничего ваще! 
Не хватит? Да больше 
чем полстраны 
У нас поголовно 
овощи!  
Лежат на травке, 
стоят, 
висят, 
Шумят, 
по ТВ вещая... 
Где был когда-то 
вишневый сад – 
Теперь 
гряда овощная!  
Растут, 
развесисты и мощны. 
Бактерии им – 
помеха ли? 
Засохли злаки, 
грибы сошли, 
А фрукты давно уехали.  
А овощ всюду за десять лет 
Устроил себе 
становище. 
Надежней нету, 
мясистей нет, 
И тверже 
русского овоща.  
Его и климат не доконал. 
Навоза вокруг – 
крещендо! 
И первый канал, 
и второй канал 
Его орошают щедро.  
Раздут нитратом, 
отмыт до блеску, 
Умеет сказать красиво: 
Его пихаешь в овощерезку, 
А он говорит: 
– Спасибо!  
Ограбить, 
трахнуть, 
варить, 
солить – 
Каких хотите делов еще? 
Мы мир 
готовимся завалить 
Избытком 
русского овоща.

----------


## Lampada

*Двадцать лет -- ни хрена нет*  В свежем выпуске проекта "Гражданин поэт" -- *Владимир Маяковский*.
20 лет назад, в августе 91-го, многие из нас представляли, как _"здесь будет город-сад"_.  
 Куда делись наши мечты? 
Версию *Дмитрия Быкова* излагает *Михаил Ефремов*. 
На землю капли падали.
Сквозь дождь белел с трудом,
Щетинясь баррикадами,
Московский белый дом.
Сейчас, конечно, совестно,
Но двадцать лет назад
Мы думали, что вскорости
Здесь будет город-сад. 
Мы думали тогда ведь,
Наивные шуты,
Что если нас не давят,
То мы уже круты,
Нам выдана свобода,
Совок не воскресят –
Через четыре года
Здесь будет город-сад. 
Потом не стало бабок,
Порядок обветшал,
Страна упала на бок
И треснула по швам,
Затлела по окраинам
И двинулась на слом
Отравленным, ославленным,
Оплавленным куском.
Но мы – не та порода,
Чтоб нас пугал распад.
Через четыре года
Здесь будет город-сад! 
Потом герои запили,
Простились со стыдом,
Потом разбили залпами
Тот самый Белый дом,
По дури ли, по злобе ли
Взъярились дети гор --
Мы стольких там угробили,
Что страшно до сих пор.
Но тучи в час восхода
Плотней всего висят.
Через четыре года
Здесь будет город-сад! 
Потом у олигархии
Случился передел,
Ведущие загавкали,
Борис недоглядел.
Смотрители клоповника
Отправили в полет
Тихоню-подполковника
Из питерских болот,
И вот толпа народа
Лобзает новый зад:
Через четыре года
Здесь будет город-сад! 
Фронтов незримых воин,
Наряженный в царя!
Я многое усвоил
Тебе благодаря.
Я вызубрил, как надо,
Без ложного стыда:
Ни города, ни сада
Не будет никогда.
Мечтать тяжеловато
О веке золотом.
И сад тут был когда-то,
И город был потом.
Пришла иная мода,
Прогнозы тут просты:
Через четыре года
Здесь будешь только ты. 
Прощайте, баррикады,
Прощай, железный хлам.
Мы были дураками,
Когда стояли там.
Пора признать спокойненько,
Оставив торжество,
Что кроме подполковника,
Не будет ничего.
Он с прыткостью любовника
Проник во все умы.
Гляжу на подполковника –
И вижу: это мы.
Осталось пить без просыпа,
До белых поросят.
Здесь нет другого способа
Устроить город-сад

----------


## mishau_

Сходить что ли...

----------


## Lampada

> Сходить что ли...

 Да.  Они того заслуживают.  Только расскажи потом.

----------


## Lampada

АЙПАДЛО 
В свежем выпуске проекта "Гражданин поэт" -- Николай Некрасов. 
В связи со смертью основателя Apple Стива Джобса Дмитрий Быков версифицировал некрасовскую "Тройку".  
Что вы жадно глядите на Джобса,
Повторяя несчастному вслед,
Что Господь на России обжегся
И в Отечестве гениев нет? 
И в России случаются жизни-с,
Что на досках почета висят.
Ты успешно построил бы бизнес,
Замочив человек пятьдесят. 
А айподы твои и айфоны
Не родились бы вовсе на свет:
Где лежат под ногой миллионы –
Там нужды в технологиях нет. 
В назиданье Америке жалкой,
Ты бы имидж менял на глазах:
Бизнесмен с комсомольской закалкой –
Автомат – «АвтоВАЗ» – автозак... 
Но не все же погрязло в прохвостах!
Допускаю, что полуживым
Ты бы мог уцелеть в девяностых
И с баблом подошел к нулевым. 
И тогда, не особо речисты,
Чтоб иллюзий никто не питал,
Петербургские новочекисты
Распилили бы твой капитал. 
За айподы твои и айфоны
Наскребли б на тебя матерьял,
Ты топтал бы российские зоны,
Шил перчатки и тапки терял. 
И коллеги бы тоже сидели,
Если б нравом ты был гонорист,
Как умерший на той же неделе
Изувеченный в тюрьмах юрист. 
Но допустим, что участь юриста
Миновала судьбу твою, Джобс,
Потому что ты смог сговориться
С большей частью начальственных жоп-с. 
И тогда свой насыщенный век ты
Проводил бы в полезных делах:
Олимпийские строил объекты
И Чечне помогал, как Аллах. 
А айподы твои и айфоны
Внешним видом пугали врага:
Каждый весил бы около тонны
И солярки бы жрал до фига. 
Просиял бы на каждом билборде
Белозубый и смуглый овал.
Тебя Лебедев бил бы по морде,
А Полонский бы в суд подавал. 
Но потом бы властям надоело
Наблюдать твой стремительный рост:
Ты возглавил бы «Правое дело»,
И тебе прищемили бы хвост. 
А айподы твои и айфоны
От дельца, разоренного в дым,
Селигерские пропагандоны
Раздавали б козлам молодым.

----------


## Lampada

Мне кажется порою, что джигиты,
 Кутящие в московских кабаках,
 Пускай они круты и знамениты,
 Обязаны держать себя в руках.  
Не надо там орать, как на вокзале,
 И требовать ответа за базар,
 А если им игрушку показали –
 Не убивать того, кто показал.  
Не видеть оскорбленья в каждом жесте,
 Который сделал встреченный юнец,
 Понятья горской чести, кровной мести
 Не насаждать в России, наконец.  
Не лить публично слезы крокодильи,
 Что с ними неоправданно жестки.
 Не утверждать, что если вас убили,
 То с вами поступили по-мужски.  
Не омрачать махаловками тризны,
 Не оскорблять лежащего в гробу –
 И не считать борьбой за честь Отчизны
 Кулачную спортивную борьбу.  
Мне кажется порою, что фанаты,
 Хотя они спортивны и дружны,
 Должны себя вести не как солдаты,
 И понтоваться тоже не должны.  
Не следует покрикивать знакомо
 На тему понаехавших сюда,
 Не следует устраивать погрома
 И наседать на здание суда.  
Поклавши на милицию с прибором,
 Вершить варфоломеевскую ночь
 И это все увязывать с футболом,
 Отчизной, справедливостью и проч.  
Мне кажется порою, что расплата
 Однажды обязательно придет
 К растящим что джигита, что фаната,
 Чтоб натравить однажды на народ.  
Боюсь, когда их карты будут биты
 И замаячат следствие и суд,
 Их не спасут ручные их джигиты,
 Да и фанаты, в общем, не спасут.

----------


## Lampada

Год назад он выехал в дорогу
По восточной дальней стороне
И в Читу поехал понемногу
В новомодной желтой «Калине». 
А теперь узнал, читая блоги,
Новости, похожие на сон:
Что асфальта нет на той дороге.
То есть он куда-то унесен. 
Если б вождь в Хабаровске остался --
Ненадолго, хоть на пару лет, --
Может, и не тронули б асфальта.
А теперь — привет ему, привет!  
Он взорвался: «Я же лично видел!
Не могли ж устроить мне фальстарт?
Не такой уж горький я нацлидер,
Чтобы спутать почву и асфальт!» 
Может быть, окрестные проныры,
Осознав везение свое,
Разнесли его на сувениры
Или продают как мумие? 
То ли «Наших» рать, назло Обаме,
Предвкушая бонус за труды,
Стерла там покрытие губами,
Лобызая милые следы? 
Может, вправду — зубы-то не скаль-то, --
Наш спаситель свитою храним,
И ввиду отсутствия асфальта
Все покрытье возят вслед за ним? 
Отчая страна, тая тревогу,
Не крута уже и не горда.
Он в Иркутск — туда везут дорогу,
В Петербург — асфальт везут туда.  
Прежде хоть и были мы убоги
И ходили чуть не голышом --
Дураки и дальние дороги
Были здесь в количестве большом. 
Но теперь Россия словно тает
Растеряв прославленную стать:
И асфальта больше не хватает,
И кретинов новых не достать.  
Впрочем, может быть, не в этом дело.
Объясненье может раздражать, *Но боюсь — асфальту надоело
Без конца под Путиным лежать. * И одежда съедет, и посуда --
Всем постыло в гибнущем дому.
Только те не тронутся отсюда,
Кто не нужен больше никому. 
Коль прийти к подобному итогу
Не желаешь ты родной стране --
Никогда не езди по дорогам
В новомодной желтой «Калине».

----------


## Lampada

_ГАМЛЕТ (один, держит череп) _ Распалась связь времен! Порвалась нить!
Того гляди погрязнем в новых бурях.
Быть может, ты мне скажешь, бедный Рюрик,
Мне быть или не быть?  _ТЕНЬ ОТЦА ГАМЛЕТА (появляется)_ 
Тебе не быть.  _ГАМЛЕТ_
Кто здесь? Отец?! Родное существо!
Откуда ты? Ужель тебя достали?!
Ведь ты четыре года был… того.  _ТЕНЬ_
Теперь мы поменяемся местами.  _ГАМЛЕТ_
Но ты ушел туда, за Ахеронт!
Что ищешь ты в предвыборных-то войнах?  _ТЕНЬ_
Да там у нас такой народный фронт!
Нас больше, чем живых!  _ГАМЛЕТ_
Кого?! 
ТЕНЬ
Покойных.  _ГАМЛЕТ_
Откуда ты о положенье дел
Успел вот так узнать со всех сторон-то?  _ТЕНЬ_
Да я уж тут давно ходил-глядел,
Ведь я боец невидимого фронта.
Хожу вокруг тебя который день.
Все видели, и все меня хотели.  _ГАМЛЕТ_
Подумай, папа. Ты же только тень…  _ТЕНЬ (грустно)_ 
Согласен, сына. Но не тень же тени!
Народ у нас послушен, небогат
И низведен на уровень колоний.  _ГАМЛЕТ (бросаясь со шпагой на занавеску)_ 
Там кто-то есть! Подслушивает, гад!  _ТЕНЬ_
Что ты орешь?  _ГАМЛЕТ (виновато)_ 
Я думал, там Полоний...  _ТЕНЬ (недовольно)_ 
Когда не надо, ты ужасно быстр.
Полоний у британцев. Это Кудрин.
Он был и бережлив, и целомудрен,
И вообще хороший был министр.  _ГАМЛЕТ_
Где он теперь?  _ТЕНЬ_
Небось у нас, в аду.
Возьму его, когда оттуда выйду,
В свою команду.  _ГАМЛЕТ (быстро)_ 
Я туда войду?  _ТЕНЬ_
Ну, может, ненадолго и для виду.
Не отдавать же Данию на слом
Из-за каких-то родичей капризных!
Глянь на себя: какой ты, к черту, призрак?
Отправишься куда-нибудь послом.
Тебе же лучше: Дания – тюрьма.
Несчастный клок земли, а сколько злобы!  _ГАМЛЕТ (подозрительно):_ 
Ты думаешь, что я сошел с ума?  _ТЕНЬ_
Конечно нет, сынок! Да и с чего бы?  _ГАМЛЕТ_
Но я вернусь когда-то или нет?
Чего мне ждать, корону отдавая?  _ТЕНЬ_
Боюсь, сынок, через двенадцать лет
Страна тут будет чисто теневая.
Она и так почти уже в тени.
Ступай же в монастырь и не тяни.  _ГАМЛЕТ_
Похоже, наша участь решена.
Да здравствует стабильность в Эльсиноре.
Пока, датчане. Дальше – тишина.  _ТЕНЬ_
Матросская, как говорят на море.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mpr7TTRYTuY  Комментарии!     *СПАСИБО, ЧТО БУХОЙ*  В свежем выпуске проекта "Гражданин поэт" --  *Владимир Высоцкий*.
В версификации *Дмитрия Быкова* и в 
исполнении *Михаила Ефремова*.   _Я не любил советского народа,_ _Дискуссий о жидах и колбасе,_ _Я не любил любое время года --_ _Ведь пили и болели тут во все. _ _И это чувство, что порвали парус,_ _А вскорости кирдык и кораблю, --_ _В те времена я был уверен, каюсь,_ _Что это никогда не полюблю._  _Я не любил кровавых девяностых,_ _Страны распотрошенное нутро,_ _Братковский черный мрамор на погостах,_ _Бюджетников, торгующих в метро,_  _Войну в Чечне, поддельную свободу,_ _В ларьке поддельный кюрасао блю,_ _Верховную крапленую колоду --_ _И знал, что сроду их не полюблю._  _Я не люблю «Единую Россию»_ _И всех, кто дал себя употреблять --_ _Привычных и к насилью, и к бессилью,_ _И к травле, и к затравленности, б...,_  _И выдачу бабла электоратам,_ _И это их сатрапство вполруки,_ _С подмигиваньем Штатам и богатым,_ _Медвежьему рычанью вопреки._  _Я не люблю окурков и огарков,_ _Собой изображающих народ,_ _И патриархов в роли олигархов,_ _И, Господи прости, наоборот._  _Я не люблю тупого шоуменства,_ _Пролезшего на первые места._ _Я не люблю Максимова и Эрнста_ _И Белого, сыгравшего Христа._  _Я не люблю «Поэта с гражданином»_ _И их еженедельное кино:_ _Они с подачи Путина даны нам,_ _Иначе их прикрыли бы давно._  _И всех иных, кто, рожу скосоротив,_ _В кармане фигу делает Кремлю,_ _И всех, кто за, и всех, кто как бы против,_ _И всех, кто воздержался -- не люблю,_  _Весь край, где снег и пробки, вонь и лужи,_ _Где если кто не сволочь, то дебил,_ _Но главное -- уменье сделать хуже,_ _Чтоб я потом все это полюбил._  _Нацисты ждут, готовятся нацмены,_ _На выборах бардак, кранты рублю --_ _Но впереди такие перемены,_ _Что я, глядишь, и это полюблю:_  _Пространство дури, бывшее единым,_ _Правленье на потеху всей Земли,_ _А главное -- «Поэта с гражданином»,_ _Что скрашивали это, как могли._

----------


## Lampada

*ПЕСНЯ О ДУРИВЕСТНИКЕ*    *В свежем выпуске проекта «Гражданин поэт» — Максим Горький.  Его «Песня о Буревестнике» в интерпретации Дмитрия Быкова в связи с митингами за честные выборы превратилась в «Песню о дуривестнике».*  Беззаботный, беспилотный, под свистки и крики местных
По-над площадью Болотной гордо реет буревестник
Там не лучшая площадка для свержения Бастилий.
Но на площадь, где брусчатка, даже птицу не пустили.  Гром гремит, земля трясется, волны буйствуют в охотку.
Рядом курица несется: «Не раскачивайте лодку!»
Слепота присуща курам от Москвы до Барнаула.
Им еще не видно, дурам: эта лодка утонула.  Стонут вещие гондоны, расседительны, но тупы:
«Не ходите, там Гапоны! Будут трупы, будут трупы!».
Вьются чайки серым роем: «Все потонете в пучине!
Трупов нет — так мы устроим: нас учили, нас учили!»  Страстно каркает ворона: «Бойтесь будущего года!
Нету большего урона, чем внезапная свобода!
Вся тусовка ваша — рыльца из московского гламура.
Вон спешит Божена Рынска. Дура, ты же сядешь, дура!»  Глупый пингвин робко прячет тело жирное в Инете
И от страха чуть не плачет: «Дети, будут вас имети!
Прекратите ор нахальный, сдайтесь милости монаршей.
Все равно же ваш Навальный завсегдатай русских маршей!»  Не вопите, смуту сея, присмотритесь хорошенько:
Если выбрать Алексея — это ж будет Лукашенко!
Вы, ей-Богу, обалдели, вы докличетесь потопа.
Он кричит на самом деле: «Пусть сильнее грянет жопа!»  Воют раки без утайки, нагло щелкая клешнями:
«Путин враз закрутит гайки — сразу всех поставит нами!
Побежите шибче зайца все, как только Путин злобный
Вам слегка прищемит яйца, брючной молнии подобный!»  Рядом мечется сорока — и кричит на той же фене ж:
«Все простудитесь — и тока, ни фига же не изменишь!
Лишь отстой — судьба России. Дайте ж ей скатиться плавно».
И всего невыносимей то, что это, в общем, правда.  Да, отнимут все победы. Да, удел у нас провальный.
Да, поднимутся скинхеды. Да, испортится Навальный.
Да, возникнет новый Чуров. Да, евреи. Да, простуда.
Да, спасет нас только чудо. А откуда? Ниоткуда!  (с)Дмитрий Быков

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by           GrazhdaninPoet     on Dec 18, 2011   *Дм. Быков / Мих. Ефремов / Р.Киплинг 
СВЕЖИЙ ЗАКОН ДЖУНГЛЕЙ*За пару часов до рассвета, собравши зверей толпу,
На лысой горе Совета разлегся великий Пуу.
Удавьего племени воин, надежным места раздав,
Он сам, как удав, спокоен и тащится, как удав.  
Расселись, издали видные, на травке, как на полу,
Эмблемы «Единой Индии» – отряд медведей Балу.
Охвачены нервной дрожью, шакалы грозят щенкам,
А рядом жмется к подножью смущенный Алишер-хан.  
– Слышите ли вы меня, мои джунгли?
– Мы слышим тебя, о Пуу!
– Нравлюсь ли я вам, подхожу ли?
– Мы любим тебя, о Пуу!
Когда из норы, освещен мигалкой, вылазишь ты на тропу,
От страха и нежности самой жалкой мы вертимся на пупу!  
– Мне будет чем отчитаться, – вальяжно шипит удав.
– Я толще стал на пятнадцать, короче на двадцать став.
Я выгляжу ничего так-с, а издали так красив,
Как будто закачан ботокс в огромный презерватив.  
– Слышите ли вы, о мои собаки?
– Мы слышим тебя, о Пуу!
– Мои Канделаки, мои Табаки?
– Мы любим тебя, о Пуу!
Мы будем лаять почти что даром на всякую шантрапу,
Если даже одним ударом ты нас растолчешь в крупу!  
– Но есть еще бандерлоги, – в ответ прошипел удав.
– Ведут свои бандер-блоги, законы джунглей предав.
Они не блюдут закона, не думают головой,
И я для них не икона, а лишь червяк дождевой!  
– Видите ли вы меня, бандерлоги?
– Мы видим тебя, о Пуу!
– Дрожат ли ваши руки и ноги?
– Совсем не дрожат, о Пуу!
Мы все имеем доступ к компу, и лучше нас не запу...
Забейся в щель, подобно клопу. Как Ленин, сиди в шкапу.  
– Ах, так! – в ночи обретая глянец, воскликнул гневный удав
И начал свой кровожадный танец, на кончик хвоста привстав.
Он так плясал, что звери в тревоге к нему потянулись в пасть,
И только нахальные бандерлоги на все продолжали класть.  
– Да ну! – удав возбудился живо, зайдя в крутой разворот.
– Вы все плоды моего режима, продукты моих болот! –
Но вдруг отпрянул, как будто на угли сорвался на вираже:
Он четко увидел, что это Маугли, а не бандерлог уже.  
А дети лесов, большие и малые, смотрели все веселей,
Как вылезают новые Маугли – буквально из всех щелей,
Как собираются в полумраке к подножью горной гряды,
А все Табаки и все собаки вливаются в их ряды.  
– Да мы устроим честные выборы! – воскликнул медведь Балу.
– Да вы диктатуры еще не видели, вы будете на колу!
Удав, расправься с ними, убогими! – Но в джунглях один закон:
Удав умеет лишь с бандерлогами. С людьми не умеет он.

----------


## Lampada

....

----------


## Lampada

http://www.specletter.com/obcshestvo...azhdanina.html   *Погиб проект — невольник чести* —
Печально ролики висят.
Мы их могли бы снять хоть двести,
Но нам хватило пятьдесят. 
Не то чтоб в нас взяла усталость...
Но так как требует любой,
Чтоб здесь хоть что-нибудь кончалось,
То мы покончили с собой...

----------


## Lampada

1 час 30 минут   *Вера Кричевская   
ГРАЖДАНИН ПОЭТ. ПРОГОН ГОДА (2012)*

----------


## Lampada

ГОСПОДИН ХОРОШИЙ. ЗАГАДКА  
Published on Sep 24, 2012 by *GrazhdaninPoet*  _
До премьеры "родовых схваток" проекта "Господин хороший" (правопреемника "Гражданина поэта") в Театре Эстрады осталось 10 дней. Дмитрий Быков, Михаил Ефремов и Андрей Васильев готовятся -- вот доказательство._

----------


## Lampada

http://www.echo.msk.ru/blog/bykov_d/934682-echo/   http://www.echo.msk.ru/blog/bykov_d/

----------


## Lampada

https://www.facebook.com/pages/%D0%9...628?ref=stream

----------


## Lampada

_" Проект "Гражданин поэт" выйдет под новым именем 
Известный российский поэт Дмитрий Быков заявил 15 октября в интервью "Эху Москвы", что сатирический проект "Гражданин поэт" получит второе рождение под названием "Господин хороший". Формат выпусков претерпит изменения, а появляться они будут в Интернете. 
На каком портале будут выкладывать ролики Д.Быков и актер Михаил Ефремов, пока не известно. В "Господине хорошем", помимо читающего монолог артиста, будет выступать персонаж, исправляющий дурные поступки других действующих лиц.
..._ _
Стихотворения на злобу дня, за основу в которых выбирались произведения русской классики, Д.Быков стал писать, а М.Ефремов - читать с начала 2011г. В первом выпуске использовалась ироническая стилизация под творчество А.С.Пушкина, а посвящалась рифмованная проза революции в Египте. 
"Гражданин поэт" представлял собой проект телеканала "Дождь", осуществленный в сотрудничестве с радиостанцией "Эхо Москвы". Д.Быкову и М.Ефремову удалось добиться общероссийской славы: к февралю 2012г. выпуски шоу собрали свыше 13 млн просмотров в YouТube. 
На вершине популярности проект было решено закрыть. Это произошло на следующий день после российских президентских выборов - 5 марта 2012г."_

----------


## Lampada

Published on Oct 26, 2012 by *GrazhdaninPoet *    _Один из номеров "родовых схваток" нового проекта "Господин Хороший" (правопреемника "Гражданина Поэта"), которые прошли 4 октября в московском Театре Эстрады. 
Реакция зрителей в зале вдохновила Дмитрия Быкова, Михаила Ефремова и Андрея Васильева на продолжение проекта._     *Комментарии!*

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Дмитрий Львович Быков  *   "Новая газета"
Болотническое
22.02.2014 
Чтоб не дрожать рассудку и не терять лицо —
Посадим в зайца, в утку, в конце концов, в яйцо!
Серьезные ребята на давнем рубеже
Так делали когда-то — и получалось же! 
Чтоб мир наш был уютен и крепок, как орех, —
Владим Владимыч Путин, давай посадим всех!
Представь, как мы всклокочем Россию, нашу мать.
Ведь ты же хочешь очень — зачем себя ломать?
Возьмем буквально за день — всю прессу, всех жидят…
Болотников посадим, хотя и так сидят…
Алехина — помеха, Навальный — паразит.
Давай закроем «Эхо» — никто не возразит.
Всех либеральных змиев, весь креативный цвет!
Иначе будет Киев. А Харькова-то нет. 
Пускай в родном пейзаже ликует большинство.
Нам станет легче даже, когда ты нас тово.
Ты, к собственной досаде ж, повысишь наш престиж…
Не ждать, когда посадишь, а ждать, когда простишь!
В условьях нашей эры, как знают все братки,
Не катят полумеры — тут катят лишь катки.
Пусть будет дух погромен и едок, как табак.
Пусть будет только Семин, а Мамонтов — слабак.
Пускай врагов поймают, и лучше без суда.
У нас не понимают иначе никогда.
Давай, Владим Владимыч, пускай звенят ключи!
И высуши, и вымочь, и снова замочи. 
А чтобы снять нервозность от этих грозных дел —
Давай посадим возраст, чтоб он всегда сидел.
Разделаться со всеми, допустим, тяжело —
Давай посадим время, чтоб никуда не шло,
Чтоб легче строгим дядям на средней полосе…
И ту давай посадим, кого боятся все.
Чтоб не дрожать рассудку и не терять лицо —
Посадим в зайца, в утку, в конце концов, в яйцо!
Серьезные ребята на давнем рубеже
.Так делали когда-то — и получалось же! 
Но кто-то шепчет сзади ж, что этот способ — ложь,
Что время не посадишь, что правду не возьмешь,
И все идет к итогу — его не избежать… 
Зачем тогда, ей-богу, Болотную сажать?

----------


## Lampada

*ДМИТРИЙ БЫКОВ* 14:30, 11 Ноября 2013 *Дмитрий Быков: В питомнике правящих рыл, когда Путин еще лейтенантиком был, был уже Жириновский майором*   Владимир Жириновский    *Неэтичные, если не сказать ксенофобские высказывания Владимира Жириновского в адрес россиян кавказской национальности стали предметом разбора «на ковре» у президента.*   О, как ласково Жирика Путин журил,
Не задев, не обидев ни разу!
Если кто-то другой бы с трибун говорил
О таком отношеньи к Кавказу –
Сколько грозных и мрачных открылось бы дел,
Весь СК на рожон бы полез там,
Говорящий, конечно, уже бы сидел –
Под домашним хотя бы арестом;
Остроумец уже не собрал бы костей,
Обвиненный в российском развале.
Это был бы призыв к разжиганью страстей,
Разделенью страны на пятнадцать частей,
Оскорбленье властей – и в программе «Вестей»
Это б умыслом НАТО назвали. 
По российской истории взором скользя,
Я не в силах сказать односложно –
Почему ничего уже больше нельзя,
Но всегда Жириновскому можно?
Почему он поставлен в особенный ряд –
И в другую, и в нашу эпоху,
Почему его ласково, мягко журят,
А другого бы сразу в лепеху?
Потому ли, что русский воинственный дух
Наполняет могучее брюхо,
Потому ли, что он утешает старух,
Подсознание нации высказав вслух,
Потому что он как бы такой винни пух
И внутри у него бормотуха? 
Но боюсь, что и это его не спасло б,
Снисхождения не принесло бы,
Ибо будь ты и самый законченный жлоб,
Полный самой безудержной злобы, – 
Так боятся они разделенья страны,
Окруженной сплошными врагами,
Что за дерганье этой опасной струны
Отвечают по полной программе.
Просто Путин питает особенный пыл
К Жириновскому, к их разговорам,
Потому что в Конторе Невидимых Сил,
Где питомник сегодняшних правящих рыл,
Когда Путин еще лейтенантиком был, 
Был уже Жириновский майором.   Дмитрий Быков: В питомнике правящих рыл, когда Путин еще лейтенантиком был, был уже Жириновский майором | Издательский дом "Собеседник"

----------


## Lampada

ПЯТИМИНУТКА НЕНАВИСТИ  
Алый рубин над кремлевскими стенами, 
бьется народ в справедливом экстазе, 
светит звезда под названием «ненависть», 
станет Россия свободной от грязи –  
когда мы убьем извращенцев, злодеев, 
всех алкоголиков и всех наркоманов, 
всех трансвеститов, евреев и геев, 
всех проституток, бомжей, лесбиянок.  
Зарежем, удавим и вырвем глаза. 
Кто будет против? Все будут за! 
России подняться с колен 
мешает одно из колен. 
Мы рубим его топором, 
мы ждем перемен.  
Воздух пропитан врагами, изменами – 
пусть уже будет наказан хоть кто-нибудь. 
Граффити: «ненависть!» «ненависть!» «ненависть!» 
ангелы пишут баллончиком по небу.  
Ярость сжигает народную душу, 
кровь на дисплеях и в строчках газет. 
Хочется заново резать и кушать 
всех, кто не так говорит и одет.  
Всех иноверцев, туристов и чурок, 
владельцев машин и владельцев собак, 
всех, кто с балкона бросает окурок, 
всех больно умных и всех, кто дурак, 
служителей церкви, Госдуму, полицию, 
хипстеров, пенсионеров, врачей, 
всех толерантных и всю оппозицию, 
всех иностранцев и всех москвичей.  
Зарежем, удавим и вырвем глаза. 
Кто будет против? Все будут за! 
России подняться с колен 
мешает одно из колен. 
Мы рубим его топором, 
мы ждем перемен.

----------


## Lampada

*Михаил Ефремов. За Все Хорошее*

----------


## Lampada

Эхо Москвы :: Передачи / Гражданин Поэт

----------


## Lampada

*Дмитрий Быков - Почему мы вернемся в Советский Союз?*

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/h2fnOu34tFU   _"А в Кремле зазвонил телефон..."_

----------


## Lampada

Когда я брошу наконец мечтать о лучшей доле, 
Тогда окажется, что ты жила в соседнем доме, 
А я измаялся, в другой ища твои черты, 
Хоть видел, что она не ты, но уверял, что ты.  
А нам светил один фонарь, и на стене качалась 
То тень от ветки, то листвы размытая курчавость, 
И мы стояли за куском вареной колбасы 
В один и тот же гастроном, но в разные часы.  
...О, как я старости боюсь - пустой, бездарной, скудной, 
Как в одиночестве проснусь в тоске, глухой и нудной, 
Один в начале сентября, примерно к четырем, 
Как только цинковый рассвет дохнет нашатырем!  
О чем я вспомню в сентябре, в предутреннем ознобе, 
Одной ногой в своей норе, другой ногой во гробе? 
Я шел вослед своей судьбе, куда она вела. 
Я ждал, пока начнется жизнь, а это жизнь была.  
Да неужели, Боже мой! О варево густое, 
О дурно пахнущий настой, о марево пустое! 
Я оправданий не ищу годам своей тщеты, 
Но был же в этом тайный смысл? Так это будешь ты.  
О, ясно помню давний миг, когда мне стало страшно: 
Несчастный маленький старик лобзал старуху страстно, 
И я подумал: вот и мы! На улицах Москвы 
Мне посылались иногда знаменья таковы.  
Ты приведешь меня домой, и с первого же взгляда 
Узнаю лампу, стол хромой и книги - те, что надо. 
Свеча посветит пять минут и скоро догорит, 
Но с этой жизнью, может быть, отчасти примирит. 
Дмитрий Быков

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/7pPTJ2K-L4k

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/FjecfisSKgA

----------

